# Q Rich v Joe Johnson



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Probably been done before but do it again.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

My opinion hasn't really changed since the last time it was asked. Close to equal, but until one of them develops some offensive consistency, JJ is more valuable because of his versatility. While Stoudemire was out last season after the Marbury trade, JJ played 3 positions on offense and defended 4 positions pretty effectively.

Richardson is better suited to come off the bench with this team, if it's a question of who is starting.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I wouldn't be totally opposed towards trading JJ for a quality big man like maybe Dalembert because Q might be a better fit in an up-tempo game and is already locked up for multiple years.

I think we will plenty games with small ball but you don't go far in the playoffs with it.

Against the Lakers we tried to counter with small ball while the Lakers went big and it showed because we played with no effort and if you are small and don't play with 100% effort every game you will have unnecessary losses no matter against who.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The republic article today says that JJ is cautiously optimistic that they will finalize an extension before sunday.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I wouldn't be totally opposed towards trading JJ for a quality big man like maybe Dalembert because Q might be a better fit in an up-tempo game and is already locked up for multiple years.
> 
> I think we will plenty games with small ball but you don't go far in the playoffs with it.
> ...


You have a lot more to worry about if your excuse for the Suns not rebounding and then losing on Sunday was that they didn't give proper effort.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I wouldn't be totally opposed towards trading JJ for a quality big man like maybe Dalembert because Q might be a better fit in an up-tempo game and is already locked up for multiple years.
> 
> I think we will plenty games with small ball but you don't go far in the playoffs with it.
> ...


Sounds reasonable, actually. Philly might, just might, be willing to give up Dalembert for JJ, because they need a starter quality shooting guard, and centers aren't as important in O'Brien's scheme.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> Sounds reasonable, actually. Philly might, just might, be willing to give up Dalembert for JJ, because they need a starter quality shooting guard, and centers aren't as important in O'Brien's scheme.


Phoenix would do it without a second thought, but I doubt Philly would. They really are set for the future at off-guard with Green and Iguodala.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> Phoenix would do it without a second thought, but I doubt Philly would. They really are set for the future at off-guard with Green and Iguodala.


Yup, that's pure pipe. Philly wants to sign Sam to the max (or something close to it) if he has the breakout season people expect him to have this year. Hopefully he does, he's on my fantasy team.


----------

